# Fiddleheads--Ostrich Fern, not the common bracken ferns that deer won't eat



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The deer know bracken ferns cause cancer

What Are Fiddleheads?

Fiddleheads are the tightly coiled tips of ferns. These delicate delights are available only in early spring when ferns grow their new shoots. The young fern fronds are mainly available by foraging.

https://www.thespruceeats.com/all-about-fiddlehead-ferns-2217471


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A yankee buddy gave me a can of fiddleheads. I suppose I would eat them if starvation was the other option. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I eat the dandelions in my yard. I don't fertilize or weed kill.

If you pick the tops before the sun comes up, the flower is closed and is great to bread and fry.


Fiddleheads are common along the Muskegon River at the time Steelhead are in .

Shore lunch with steelhead and fern tops.

Like you stated, it's a regional thing :vs_cool:

Chrome are in now, which are fresh steelhead that haven't changed color.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

After the snow melts, a lot of tannin will be gone out of the acorns. Then I see lots of deer.

Maybe I should harvest them then ?


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Fiddleheads are good in stir fry, and salad


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Tango2X said:


> Fiddleheads are good in stir fry, and salad


That's good info. I wasn't told how to eat it.


----------

